# Wrought Iron in Portugal



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are considering buying a house near the Serra da Estrela, which needs some wrought iron fencing and gates.

Can anyone tell us some idea of how easy it is to obtain and some idea of costs per metre. 

Would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Very easy, gate, fence makers everywhere, costs depends on design etc but lot cheaper than UK, they'll all give you quotes
Serra de Estrela big area to give any recommendations of suppliers


----------



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Very easy, gate, fence makers everywhere, costs depends on design etc but lot cheaper than UK, they'll all give you quotes
> Serra de Estrela big area to give any recommendations of suppliers


Thanks Canoeman. If we buy this house we will cast our net for suitable suppliers. The house we are considering is near Vide.


----------

